# Social Work New Zealand



## McKiver

Looking at moving to NZ beginning of 2011 and am interested in hearing about Social Worker positions in NZ. 

My wife is a fully qualified SWr with several years experience and would be looking at working in this field, she mainly worked with children and teenagers and this would be the area she would like to follow, she also has criminal justice experience.

We are looking to find out if work in this area is readily available throughout NZ or is it mainly the big city's, what is the average wage, has anyone moved from the UK to NZ and worked as a SWr and how did they find it!.

Not sure what area to move to but we will leave our options open in that until we have move to, obviously work would dictate where we live.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks McKiver


----------



## solitaire

*social work in NZ*

Hello McKiver,

Did you manage to make it over to NZ? We are just sounding out the NZ job market for social workers at the moment and we would be interested to hear about your experiences.


----------



## McKiver

*Social Work*

Solitaire

We have not moved yet but did visit last April, our house is for sale at the moment just on the market and we fully intend to move upon the sale. My wife did visit and talk to people in relation to SW'r posts and she is of the opinion that there are openings and it seemed promising, I think it is a case of doing your homework and keeping an eye on the web for openings, Gov't site particularly.

My wife is in the process of applying for posts at the moment as am I and we will let you know how we get on.

We would hope to secure work for one of us prior to the move and the location of the post may dictate where we indeed end up living, although we were impressed with all we saw during our visit.

Will keep you posted and please let us know how your plans progress.

McKiver


----------



## solitaire

Thanks, wish you luck in the job search then. We were with a specialist SW recruitment agency NZ SW recruit, later Amicus recruit, but they hit the wall and closed so just in the process of starting applications ourselves - havent been out there yet so hoping that their economy is holding up better than ours!!!! Will let you know how things go.


----------

